# ASX Shortsell List



## Victor H (6 June 2006)

The ASX has a "text file (15KB)" which can be downloaded each day from their website showing the number of Short Positions for the previous trading day.

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/education/basics/short_sales.htm

Apparently, this list is updated each evening by 7 PM but I was told by the ASX that brokers have 2 days in which to report their short positions to the ASX.  Therefore, I can only assume that the list is NOT an accurate reflection of the Market on any given day.

Does anyone use this data in any sort of meaningful way ?

Regards Victor.


----------



## DoneDeal (18 June 2008)

Does anyone know if this list still exists and where I can find it?


----------



## Timmy (18 June 2008)

The list does still exist but it is TOP SECRET!  The only way you can get the list is if you find it on a train in London or if you go to this link. 

More general short sell info on the ASX is found here.


----------



## maffu (23 June 2010)

http://www.asic.gov.au/short-position-reports

ASIC are now reporting an aggregated list, it will lag by 4 days, and is not going to be 100% accurate as it still relies on broker reports, but it is different to the ASX list as that is just a daily positions list I believe.


----------



## nunthewiser (23 June 2010)

maffu said:


> http://www.asic.gov.au/short-position-reports
> 
> ASIC are now reporting an aggregated list, it will lag by 4 days, and is not going to be 100% accurate  .




Yeah nothing new.

Happens on ASF everyday , usually a 3/4 day lag on ppl listing trades they entered and only accurate if they winning


----------



## bathuu (1 July 2011)

Anyone know where to find ASX official list for shortable stocks? 

http://www.asx.net.au/data/shortsell.txt

from this report I surprised to find few penny stocks such as VLA and KRL had been shorted. I thought spekkies are not allowed to be shorted on ASX. If not so, who can or what broker allows to short these pennies. Any full list of shortable pennies or if there is a requirement for shorting pennies what are they?


----------



## skyQuake (1 July 2011)

bathuu said:


> Anyone know where to find ASX official list for shortable stocks?
> 
> http://www.asx.net.au/data/shortsell.txt
> 
> from this report I surprised to find few penny stocks such as VLA and KRL had been shorted. I thought spekkies are not allowed to be shorted on ASX. If not so, who can or what broker allows to short these pennies. Any full list of shortable pennies or if there is a requirement for shorting pennies what are they?




Almost anything is shortable as long as u can get borrow.
Just a simple matter of brokers moving stock


----------



## bathuu (2 July 2011)

Thanks for the reply SQ, do you know what broker borrows pennies for shorting?


----------



## skyQuake (2 July 2011)

bathuu said:


> Thanks for the reply SQ, do you know what broker borrows pennies for shorting?




Most of the 'full service ones' with insto clients. (these are the ones generally that are holding stock long term and are happy to lend)
Brokers that focus on retail will have a harder time finding stable borrow from their own base.


----------

